# TEXAS RIB CANDY



## Hawging It (Feb 8, 2019)

Hello all! I saw a guy on YouTube using Texas Rib Candy as a finishing sauce on his pork ribs. I have never used it but I was curious if any of you have. There are 10 different flavors. If you have any experience using this product please post your opinion. Thanks


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 8, 2019)

I've seen that being used as well. I think it's pretty much just a simple syrup with a few flavors added to taste. You might even try making your own at home.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 8, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> I've seen that being used as well. I think it's pretty much just a simple syrup with a few flavors added to taste. You might even try making your own at home.


Prolly so. Might try that.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Feb 8, 2019)

I've tried a couple of different flavors. Seemed to be fine. Didn't appear to be very necessary unless you are going for a competition style sheen visually.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 9, 2019)

If it helps you, when I'm making candy bacon simple syrup I start with 4 parts sugar to 1 part water. Seems to leave just the right thickness of glaze.

You can add your own flavorings to it from there.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 9, 2019)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> I've tried a couple of different flavors. Seemed to be fine. Didn't appear to be very necessary unless you are going for a competition style sheen visually.


Ok thanks


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 9, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> If it helps you, when I'm making candy bacon simple syrup I start with 4 parts sugar to 1 part water. Seems to leave just the right thickness of glaze.
> 
> You can add your own flavorings to it from there.


That sounds good. Thanks


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 9, 2019)

Ha did you try it on some of that cheese stock? 
Plenty of things out for sale that seem to be just a copy of some one else's product. Like said easy enough to make your own and most likely cheaper.

Warren there


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 9, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ha did you try it on some of that cheese stock?
> Plenty of things out for sale that seem to be just a copy of some one else's product. Like said easy enough to make your own and most likely cheaper.
> 
> Warren there


Gonna try to make my own as well. Jalapeno and Serrano combo!!


----------



## ksblazer (Mar 9, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Gonna try to make my own as well. Jalapeno and Serrano combo!!





How has this turned out for you?

I have seen these rib glazes but have never purchased them.

Simple syrup recipe that is posted looks really simple to make too.

Going to have to give this a try.


----------

